# What caused my low rider rating?



## calibloodzz (Apr 2, 2016)

I’m posting this for a friend:

I finally got five rides in to be able to see my rating. It is 4.6. All my rides have been either to or from the airport. It’s only a single rider, me. I have 2 suitcases and 1 laptop bag. I order Uber X. I’m never late for the pick up. I keep quiet unless the driver initiates convo. I ALWAYS tip $5 cash.

Somebody must have rated me as a 3, while the other four drivers rated me a 5.

The only thing I can think of is when the app said the driver is 4 minutes away but 15 minutes later I decide to call him to ask where he is. He said around the corner, so I wait another 10 minutes. What’s the deal? Thanks


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Most drivers will rate you 5* tip or no tip. You must've upset a driver with something you didn't realize. Ratings are funny that way.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Yup, that would be it.

He tried to shuffle you, but that failed. Then, you tipped cash. He just couldn't bring himself to punch you with a 1*.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

It could be 3x5 and 2x4 too... not just a 4x5 and 1x3.


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

calibloodzz said:


> The only thing I can think of is when the app said the driver is 4 minutes away but 15 minutes later I decide to call him to ask where he is. He said around the corner, so I wait another 10 minutes. What's the deal? Thanks


One thing that guarantees a downrate from me are "where are you" messages from the rider when I've arrived at the exact pickup spot shown on the app. Make sure your friend checks/inputs the correct address when requesting the ride, not just letting GPS guess "My Location".


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Short trip during rush hour w luggage generally gets a 3* from me..
Ps we don't even get to see your 
passenger rating anyway in chicago
Nothing to see here just move on ?


----------

